# how much iron can i dose?



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

more than you will ever need to
dosing dry or liquid?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I dose 15 ml daily except the day before my water change plus Plantex CSM 3 times a week and my plants look nice in a 150, but I know others that dose twice this amount in a 75 gallon.

I added 1 tbsp of Iron Chelate 11% DPTA to 500 ml of water and dose 15 ml daily (150g)

The other person added 1 tbsp of 13% EDTA Iron Chelate to 500 ml and doses 15 to 30ml daily (75g)


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I dose a butt load compaired to others. No ill effects what so ever. 

When I say butt load, some others I know actually dose more....

Here is my micro mix I have been using in a 500ml bottle:

3tsp of CSM+B
3tsp of Iron Chelate 11% DPTA 
1tsp of Iron Chelate 13% EDTA 

I add some others, but this is about Fe..

I dose 15-30ml daily on my 75g.

I do have high light and am injecting co2..... YMMV...

On my micro days I dose 30ml. On my macro days I dose 15ml of my micro mix also.

No ill effects at all. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kychris (Aug 24, 2011)

Are there any guidelines on iron dosing in reference to EI or PPS?


----------



## growingthings (Oct 28, 2011)

ur a soldier Dempsey...thats a lot of fertz there. Have you EVER had any ill effects? No algae? Very interesting. I beginning to wonder wether its virtually impossible to OD fertz. *touch wood* Ive nevr had algae issues, but i do suffer broad leaf weakness


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

kychris said:


> Are there any guidelines on iron dosing in reference to EI or PPS?


I don't really know too much about PPS. Never went that route. For EI, yes. I just dose on the higher end. Some folks dose allot less and some allot more.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

growingthings said:


> ur a soldier Dempsey...thats a lot of fertz there. Have you EVER had any ill effects? No algae? Very interesting. I beginning to wonder wether its virtually impossible to OD fertz. *touch wood* Ive nevr had algae issues, but i do suffer broad leaf weakness


Absolutely I have had algae. From time to time, I still do. Not from Fe or other ferts though. Normally from running out of co2. When I first got my T5HO's I had BBA EVERYWHERE! 

It took a long time to find the right hight for my lights, amount of co2 and ferts to dose ect...

If your plants look good, green, red and healthy, you may have found your balance.

Unless you want to just see for yourself, you might have no need in dosing extra Fe.


----------



## growingthings (Oct 28, 2011)

hhmn. I conclude that Co2 is the key to everything. Ive limped along, avoiding a pressurized system but after various disasters, melt downs and red plant deaths I cant ignore the obvious. Without a decent C02 system, everything else becomes void. C02 appears to be the one component one simply cant skimp on. I had BGA and masses of diatoms with my T8s but luckily they disappeared without any Erythamycin or hardcore chemical intervention. Now Im just stuck with pale leaves and pin holes in everything. I feel its time to go pressurized and cant understand why Im being such a wimp about it. Never having had a massive algae issue it does make me a little nervous. Plus it would be my responsibility to maintain the new system.....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

T8's? You still may not "need" co2.... You just might not be dosing enough of this or that. 

So we don't hijack the OP's thread, start another thread here describing your issues so others and I might be able to point you in the right direction.

I am by no means an expert but I can tell you what has and hasn't worked for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## growingthings (Oct 28, 2011)

So...to the OP. What plants do you have and what are you currently dosing? Do you have any heavy root feeders?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

i have ludwiga pantanal which isn't very red more orangeish red. I also have rotala butterfly which is again orangish red. I am getting some rotala sunset which i'm really exceited about and really want the leaves to pop. But since i don't really have any iron root tabs i was wondering if i could get away with just dosing more iron instead. I also was wondering if dosing more iron would help me get more reds from my plants.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't try to avoid root tabs. Though folks say that stems get most from the water column, mine do a whole lot better with root tabs.

Adding extra iron is not going to hurt anything. I looked at your journal real quick and it seems like you have PLENTY of light. No limit there.

I didn't see what you are dosing.

My pantanal loves root tabs. I dose heavy in the column and add root tabs(reminds me that I am out).

I have noticed that when they are 3" tall, they are orange. As they grow more toward the surface, they get brighter. This goes for lots of plants.

Does this mean that they need high light? I don't know. Maybe I am missing something in my dosing?

As far as ODing with Fe, don't worry about it. Add more. See if that helps.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Right now i made a mixture of 1:1 csm+b to Iron chelate 1tbsp per 250 ml of water. I was dosing about 5 ml every other day for my 29 gallon tank. I just bumped it up to 15 ml every other day. What do you think about that?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Rockhoe14er said:


> Right now i made a mixture of 1:1 csm+b to Iron chelate 1tbsp per 250 ml of water. I was dosing about 5 ml every other day for my 29 gallon tank. I just bumped it up to 15 ml every other day. What do you think about that?


Good start. Most start at a 4:1 CSM to Fe. Either way, see how that works for you. 

As for what I dose, I was just stating that I dose allot, with no ill effects. I do also have shrimp. No problems there.

Then again, in my 29g I dose close to what you are dosing now and things grow good, with good color.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

I have no problem with root tabs i just don't want to buy them at least now, especially because i have a lot of chelated iron. So i guess i'll just see if i can get more reds with more iron. 

I also just got some rotala sunset and i really want that plant to pop. I'm just curious if i can do this without iron root tabs.


----------

